# plastic carboys with the Allinonewinepump



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 21, 2017)

I just transfered 5 gallons of water from a bucket to a 5 gallon water jug in approx 3 minutes. 

I was not able to go upwards - but side by side was fine. 

There were a few things I had to modify in order for this to happen - I am willing to make a video on Sunday - if anyone is interested ?


----------



## Johny99 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi Steve

Since my all in one should be at the house when I get home Monday, I'd be very interested in how you made it work with a plastic carboy. I have a mix of glass and plastic and had planned on racking to glass but to plastic will give me more flexibility.


----------



## GaDawg (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks Steve, I'm very interested!


----------



## bkisel (Jan 21, 2017)

Yes! I'm very interested but what about with a 6 gallon plastic carboy of some sort?


----------



## AkTom (Jan 21, 2017)

That would be nice. Thanks


----------



## marino (Jan 22, 2017)

Very interested, thanks!


----------



## geek (Jan 22, 2017)

Interested in video too...


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jan 22, 2017)

Yep, do it.


----------



## salcoco (Jan 22, 2017)

yes please do make the video


----------



## Amanda660 (Jan 22, 2017)

Yes, please do.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 22, 2017)

Here is the video link - 

https://youtu.be/peY0aZAHzfE

please comment on this post -


----------



## bkisel (Jan 22, 2017)

IT'S ALIVE! IT'S ALIVE! 

Neat! Anxiously waiting proof of concept with 6 gallon Better Bottle and Bubbler.

Your video is very easily understood - stand-by to release the pressure when/as necessary.


----------



## AkTom (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks Steve. I'll have to give it a shot.


----------



## geek (Jan 22, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Here is the video link -
> 
> https://youtu.be/peY0aZAHzfE
> 
> please comment on this post -



Thanks Steve.....the audio is really low.....!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 22, 2017)

geek said:


> Thanks Steve.....the audio is really low.....!!



I did not notice a problem with the audio ? 

Other than the audio - what did you think of the basic video concept ? It was a quick video only to make a point and not to win an oscar - LOL


----------



## bkisel (Jan 22, 2017)

Audio fine on my PC both first time and again just now to see if it was an issue.


----------



## geek (Jan 22, 2017)

Now that I am by myself here, I can hear it. My laptop doesn't have great speakers even at max level the video has a low audio, but now I can hear it with no other noise.
I can also hear that you used the bigger 1gal jug as the reservoir instead of the bottle.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 22, 2017)

geek said:


> Now that I am by myself here, I can hear it. My laptop doesn't have great speakers even at max level the video has a low audio, but now I can hear it with no other noise.
> I can also hear that you used the bigger 1gal jug as the reservoir instead of the bottle.



I used the 1 gallon jug in conjunction with the original bottle that attaches to the allinonewinepump


----------



## Stevelaz (Jan 22, 2017)

Great video Steve. Very interesting! When you going on shark tank? You know Mr Wonderful is a huge wine connoisseur and i believe has his own wine company. He just might like your all in one!


----------



## Johny99 (Jan 22, 2017)

Very nice Steve

Many thanks.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 22, 2017)

Stevelaz said:


> Great video Steve. Very interesting! When you going on shark tank? You know Mr Wonderful is a huge wine connoisseur and i believe has his own wine company. He just might like your all in one!



I was thinking about contacting Mr Wonderful - but then I would miss out talking to all the winemakers who would be interested in the allinonewinepump.

If I did not enjoy what I am doing and showing my sons how to run a business properly in today's society, I would be on Shark Tank !


----------



## AkTom (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks Steve. I use 1 gallon plastic apple juice jugs for mead. I'm slowly collecting glass jugs but am too cheap to buy any. Your technique works great on the plastic aj jugs. It would be faster to siphon but it will nice to degas at the same time. 
Tom


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 23, 2017)

OK IT WILL BE VERY NICE TO BRING MY PLASTIC CARBOYS OUTTA STORAGE, I DO HAVE A QUESTION, DID YOU LOWER YOUR BAR PRESSURER IN ORDER TO PULL A LESSER VACUUM ON THE THE PLASTIC CARBOY, ON MY GLASS I PULL FROM 22 BAR TO 24 BARS, WITH A PLASTIC CARBOY I COULD PUT THE BUCKET ON A MILK CRATE AND THE PLASTIC CARBOY ON THE FLOOR, I HAVE SEVERAL COOKIE BAKING SHEETS I PLACE ON THE FLOOR THEN ANY OVER FLOW IS CONTAINED EXCEPT FOR LAST WEEKS VALCANO, LOL,, SNIFF. SO BUT RAISING MY BUCKET 12 TO 14INCHES AND PLACING MY PLASTIC CARBOY ON THE FLOOR, ON A COOKIE SHEET, I USE FULL COOKIE SHEETS EACH HOLDS 2 CARBOYS, BUT WITH IT PULLING DOWN HILL AN AT A REDUCED BARR VAcuum pressure then that should help with less wall colaspe on my plastic carboy ,, yes,, or,, no,,
DAWG

MY PLASTIC CARBOYS WOULD BE GREAT FOR PEAR, SINCE I USE NO FINING, IN ABOUT A YEAR I RACK THE TOP HALF BECAUSE IT IS CLEAR INTO ONE CARBOY, THE SLUDGE OR GROSS LEES I PUT IN TO A COUPLE 3 CARBOYS, THEM MUST SET FOR 2&1/2YEARS TO 3 YEARS, THEN 7/8 ISCLEAR WINE. AND NO AFTER STITTING ON GROSS LESS FOR 3 YEARD IT STILL TASTES AS GOOD AS THOSE RACKED AFTER 1 YEAR, I LEARNEDTHIS THE YEAR I SPENT 11 MONTHS IN SICU, AND TO THISDAY I GET PEAR AN/OR PEAR/APPLE BLEND IN A YEAR AND 2 YEARS LATTER I GET 7/8 OF AT LEAST 2 MORE CARBOYS THATS JUST AS GOOD IF NOT MUCH BETTER, NOW MIND YOU I TAKE GREATCARE NOT TO CRUSH OR CUT THE SEEDS, i learn tons from you great members, but i learned very young to learn from every mistake. this fourm and it's members both long timersan short timersareagodsent to me, winemaking and meat smoking are where bi find my peace of mind, an by the way i was informed by my brother whom was in the first wave into bagdad, and stayed at fort apachie, that in 2 to 3 week it is his turn to host his brothers in arms, sadly i'm short on wine but they can drink corona's and yes my farm fresh meats, to all you brothers an sisters in arms, i dow my head to you, you have my respect, and you have my prayers daily, yawl are my heros along with my brother, may your god bless you, or what ever you believe in, i pray you find purpuse in life and peaseof mind,
DAWG





QUOTE=vacuumpumpman;635869]I just transfered 5 gallons of water from a bucket to a 5 gallon water jug in approx 3 minutes. 

I was not able to go upwards - but side by side was fine. 

There were a few things I had to modify in order for this to happen - I am willing to make a video on Sunday - if anyone is interested ?[/QUOTE]


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes it is always easier to go downward into a plastic carboy. 

I did not adjust my vacuum pressures at all - just did the changes that I did in the video to decrease the vacuum and increase the flow.


----------



## salcoco (Jan 24, 2017)

experienced low audio also. It would be nice if we had a small sketch of the changes you made so we can better accommodate them to a plastic carboy set up. your changes maybe the tipping point for me to purchase a all in one wine pump.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 24, 2017)

It really is quite simple , that is why I mentioned at the end of the video to get a hold of me.

The reason to get ahold of me is to make sure we get the proper bung sizes and all.

I will eventually have an accessory on my product page that you will be able to purchase, to work in conjunction with the allinonewinepump


----------



## GaDawg (Jan 27, 2017)

Thank you Steve! I am looking forward to the better bottle test. I would imagine if one hit the vacuum release every 5-7 seconds a plastic bottle collapse would not occur?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 27, 2017)

GaDawg said:


> Thank you Steve! I am looking forward to the better bottle test. I would imagine if one hit the vacuum release every 5-7 seconds a plastic bottle collapse would not occur?



I have the plastic carboy now - I will be doing the test very soon


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 29, 2017)

I redesigned the entire system - including the racking cane - 

I am able to transfer into a official wine plastic carboy without depressing the vacuum release valve !!

I should have the video up by Sunday


----------



## FTC Wines (Jan 29, 2017)

Steve, I only have 2 Better Bottles out of 22 carboys but many times they are the only empty ones. So I have been vacuum racking into them for quite a while. Like Dawg I put the receiving carboy lower than the one I'm racking from. Also I release the vacuum control button every 5 seconds to prevent the collapse. Hope your new video will give me more insight. I'm concerned that too much collapsing of the Better Bottle will cause stress cracks in the bottle. Thanks for all your work. Roy


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 29, 2017)

@ Roy
We are definitely on the same page - I believe that the constant collapsing of a plastic container will only hurt it over time. 

Since day 1 when I developed the Allinonewinepump - people asked about the PET carboys and I also have it in my FAQ's how to incorporate a plastic carboy, but it meant lifting one or transferring into a glass above the plastic and then gravity into the plastic at the next racking.


----------



## bkisel (Jan 29, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I redesigned the entire system - including the racking cane -
> 
> I am able to transfer into a official wine plastic carboy without depressing the vacuum release valve !!
> 
> I should have the video up by Sunday



It is now Sunday!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 29, 2017)

Sorry it took so long !

I have been wanting this to work for years now - and it's ALIVE and WORKING !!

https://youtu.be/yiv-q_B9I_Y


----------



## bkisel (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks Steve. [You'll probably want to edit out the last few seconds of the video.] 

I hope all the work you've done results in additional sales for you.


----------



## GaDawg (Jan 29, 2017)

Steve, you the man! I'm 69 years old with a bad back and you are keeping me in this great hobby. I only have one question. When can I order one! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 29, 2017)

bkisel said:


> Thanks Steve. [You'll probably want to edit out the last few seconds of the video.]
> 
> I hope all the work you've done results in additional sales for you.



Thanks - I did just now - I thought my son did that already prior to publishing


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 29, 2017)

GaDawg said:


> Steve, you the man! I'm 69 years old with a bad back and you are keeping me in this great hobby. I only have one question. When can I order one! Thank you so much!!!



I'm trying to see how much of a demand is out there for this accessory - so i know how many things I need to make prior to putting it on my accessory page


----------



## rainharvester (Mar 6, 2017)

Intriguing!!! 
What is the 1 gallon jug for?
So cool to have made a product!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 6, 2017)

rainharvester said:


> Intriguing!!!
> What is the 1 gallon jug for?
> So cool to have made a product!



That was so it gradually introduced the vacuum to the PET carboy without collapsing - I believe I might have a better mouse trap per say - 

stay tuned -


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 12, 2017)

I just made a small revision and a new video along with - please share your thoughts -http://www.allinonewinepump.com/product/plastic-pet-carboy-transfer-kit/


----------



## salcoco (Mar 13, 2017)

looks like you may have the answer without a complete reconfiguration for filling, glass and plastic. for those who jumped on the band wagon early any chance I can get just the adjustable vacuum valve?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 13, 2017)

Once my larger shipment of the vacuum valves come in , Yes everyone who ordered the pet carboy transfer kit prior to the update will be getting new style valves.

Hopefully in a week or so , I will keep everyone posted


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 25, 2017)

salcoco said:


> looks like you may have the answer without a complete reconfiguration for filling, glass and plastic. for those who jumped on the band wagon early any chance I can get just the adjustable vacuum valve?



I believe that I contacted everyone that purchased the plastic carboy transfer kit - If not please PM me and I will send you out the new updated version.


----------

